# Mittels PHP eine Excel Datei öffnen - bearbeiten - speichern



## 3Dnavigator (5. November 2008)

Hallo Zusammen

Muss bei uns Daten aus einer MySQL Datenbank mit PHP verarbeiten und in ein vorbereitetes Excel-Formular  kriegen.
Ich habe nun bereits verschiedene Möglichkeiten gefunden, wie man Daten aus einem Excel-Formular auslesen kann oder ein Excel-File mit PHP erstellen kann. Leider benötige ich jedoch die Möglichkeit, ein bestehendes Formular zu öffnen & Werte aus der Datenbank in fix vordefinierten Zellen zu setzen.

Kennt hier jemand eine Möglichkeit, wie das zu bewerkstelligen ist?
Mittlerweile wurden doch sicher auch die Spezifikationen des Dateisystems XLS von Microsoft veröffentlicht, oder?

Vielen Dank schonmal für jeden Gedanken!
Grüsse,
3Dnavigator


----------



## Flex (5. November 2008)

Soweit ich weiß ist XLS immer noch proprietär. Nur die neuere XLSX & Co basieren auf OXML und sind von daher offen.

http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=99160&package_id=106368

Das habe ich spontan gefunden, aber habe es mir auch nicht näher angeschaut.

Ansonsten fallen mir da noch die COM Funktionen von PHP ein

/edit:
http://www.codeplex.com/PHPExcel/Wiki/View.aspx?title=Examples

Für Office 2007+, also die neuen OXML basierenden.


----------

